# [tuning]Perso de desktop[discussion]

## netman

Voila voila un petit sujet qui m'interesse mais c vrai quand c emoment j'ai pas trop le temps pour approfondir alors je vais poser quelques questions pour trouve un peu mon bonheur  :Very Happy:  Et j'aimerai egalement voir un peu a quoi ressemble votre nunux pour que tout le monde se fasse une idée de ce qu'on peut faire avec quand on y passe le temps  :Very Happy: 

Voila moi deja je suis sur une base kde est-ce que je part bien ?

enfin bon la questino n'est pas vraiment la mais bon moi ce que je cherche c un prog comme samourai sour windows qui permet d'afficher des renseignements sur la machine comme t°, espace disque et autre qui s'integre dans le desktop cad qu'on dirait qu'il fait parti du fonc d'ecran . . .

et pareil pour les mail . . .

Comme Gulivert si il voit ce message.

On etait un peu parti dans une discussion dans ce genre sur un autre thread mais a la base il traite pas de ca du tout alors c pour que tout le monde puisse y participer cette fois ci  :Very Happy: 

Voila donc lachez-vous hesiter pas a nous mettre des screenshot pour qu'on se donne une idée pis des idées aussi par la meme occasions :d

----------

## DuF

Pour KDE il faut regarder du côté de karamba et superkaramba.

Perso chez moi ça ressemble plutôt à ça :

Mon Bureau

NB : Hébergé sur mon 512/128 donc pas forcément super rapide.

----------

## Ni[o

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso chez moi ça ressemble plutôt à ça :
> 
> Mon Bureau

 

Sympa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## netman

ah ouais sympas t'utilise quoi comme windows manager ?

Je vais me renseigner un peu sur karamaba :d Merci bien !!!

----------

## Pachacamac

D'après ce que je vois il s'agit de gnome avec gdesklets

----------

## Macdir

Voci mon bureau :

http://www.greatsong.net/~dimitri/Capture-7-2.png

Gnome + gdesklets  :Smile: 

----------

## netman

ah ouais macdir le tiens aussi il dechire bien  :Very Happy: 

Le module weather que vous utilisez c lequel ?

il est supporte que par gdesklet ou alors avec karamba (ou superkaramba) on peut avoir la meme chose ?

----------

## ttgeub

Bon allez, moi c est pas les grosses machines KDE et Gnome, c est fvwm. Mes fichiers de config sont dans le repertoire :ici

----------

## Gentii

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> D'après ce que je vois il s'agit de gnome avec gdesklets

 

On doit pas voir la même chose. Sauf si tu vis dans le futur, et que tu parlais donc du bureau de Macdir.

----------

## dyurne

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> D'après ce que je vois il s'agit de gnome avec gdesklets

 

je dirais une partie de xfce4 ( la barre de taches ), gdesklets ( les jolis trucs inutiles) et fvwm2 comme gestionnaire de fenetres.

----------

## gulivert

Ben soit gnome ou XFCE avec gdesklets

Pour ma part voici mon desktop, sous fvwm avec gdesklets

Desktop

----------

## DuF

Le nom du fichier aurait du vous mettre sur la piste, j'utilise simplement xfce4 avec gdesklets. Pour le moment Gnome et KDE implique l'installation de bcp trop de trucs pour moi dont je n'ai pas besoin, déjà que pour gdesklets j'ai accepté l'installation de nautilus :-p

----------

## scout

Et fluxbox dans tout ça !

Vite, yoyo aide moi  :Twisted Evil: 

http://lessy.dyndns.org/fluxbox.jpg

Et dans fluxbox tu peux mettre les mêmes gdesklets que dans xfce, à savoir la température par exemple

 *DuF wrote:*   

> NB : Hébergé sur mon 512/128 donc pas forcément super rapide.

 

Pareil ici

[EDIT]Ne vous en faites pas, j'ai envoyé un message privé à yoyo pour être sur qu'il rapplique vite   :Wink: 

@Duf: moi, la seule radio sur le net que j'écoute, c'est radio fg. En tout cas je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais aussi avoir oui fm sur le net

----------

## arnaud75

Allez encore un autre FVWM et sans desklets, trop gourmand je trouve.Last edited by arnaud75 on Wed Jun 23, 2004 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

> Allez encore un autre FVWM et sans desklets, trop gourmand je trouve.

 

mouai pas mal !

 *Quote:*   

> Et fluxbox dans tout ça !
> 
> Vite, yoyo aide moi
> 
> http://lessy.dyndns.org/fluxbox.jpg 

 

jolie  :Very Happy: 

gulivert tu sais déja toi   :Wink:  j'adore ton bureau !

 *Quote:*   

> Bon allez, moi c est pas les grosses machines KDE et Gnome, c est fvwm.

 

ouai j'aime bien  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Voci mon bureau :
> 
> http://www.greatsong.net/~dimitri/Capture-7-2.png
> 
> Gnome + gdesklets

 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour KDE il faut regarder du côté de karamba et superkaramba.
> 
> Perso chez moi ça ressemble plutôt à ça :
> 
> Mon Bureau 

 

joli également !

voila j'ai fais le tour , en ce qui me conserne .......demain.

----------

## dyurne

@duf : c'est clair que les dépendances de gdesklets font mal au fesses juste pour avoir un truc joli sur son bureau. enfin, le geek et son bureau c'est une histoire d'amour.

@arnaud75 : 23:29, 23 juin 2004 : enlève le / à la fin de l'url stp.

pour les radios j'utilise mplayer, je trouve qu'il y a en a plus de disponible. (ou alors j'ai pas suffisament cherché pour xmms. ) Une tache cron et une redirection de sortie plus tard et j'ai mon émission favorite d'enregistrée.

----------

## DuF

@dyurne : les dépendances de gdesklets ne sont pas énormes en fait, il y a pleins de docbook, donc ça c'est rien, après il y a surtout nautilus et libbonobo et libbonoboui, mais bon j'ai regardé ce que cela prenait une fois installé avec un etcat size et en tout j'arrivai à moins de 12Mo, donc bon j'ai pardonné pour cette fois là  :Wink: 

@scout : Alors il y a pas mal de radio que tu peux avoir sur le net, il ya  un article sur léa-linux sur le sujet, mais ouifm en plus depuis récemment ils proposent un broadcast mp3, donc s'utilise parfaitement avec xmms. Il y en a d'ailleurs énormément, mais réellement énormément à disposition sur le site : live365.com (il suffit d'indiquer qu'on veut écouter en mp3 broadcast et ça roule). Il y a des milliers de radios sur ce site.

Sinon régulièrement j'utilise rhythmbox pour écouter des radios, par défaut il en propose en très bonne qualité, par contre la BP en prends un coup  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

pour les radio, rien de tel que streamtuner   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

En effet je me suis planté méchant, c'est pas gnome   :Embarassed:  Pourtant ça y ressemble... un peu.

DuF comment tu as mis ce look a XFCE je ne l'ai jamais vu comme ça ?

Pour les radio je vais les chercher sur http://www.comfm.com/ mais je n'écoute que très peu de musique.

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> Et fluxbox dans tout ça !
> 
> Vite, yoyo aide moi 
> 
> [EDIT]Ne vous en faites pas, j'ai envoyé un message privé à yoyo pour être sur qu'il rapplique vite  

 Hop, un petit tour dans le photomaton, j'enlève ma chemise (enfin mon t-shirt) et j'arrive à la rescousse !!

De toute façon, quelque soit le WM (enfin des trucs un peu aboutis quand même hein !!!), les gdesklets fonctionnent.

Fluxbox, en plus d'être très léger (706kb de sources contre 1771kb pour fvwm par exemple) intègre plein de petits outils bien sympa :

- le slit dans lequel on peut mettre les gdesklet mais aussi les bbtools et les wm tools qui ont beaucoup moins de dépendances   :Razz: 

- les tabs (avec groupage auto) firefox et thunderbird (et plus si affinité) partageant la même fenêtre : on peut les réduire, les redimensionner, les déplacer en même temps. Et comme dans les colloc rien n'est fixé   :Laughing:   : on peut ajouter ou enlever des fenètres à ce groupe ...

- la transparence du menu, du slit, de la "barre des tâches" etc.

- la personnalisation complète du WM (faut-il le rappeler compatible avec les thèmes gtk2)

- les raccourcis clavier définis par l'utilisateur

- les pgms lancés automatiquement au démarrage de fluxbox

- des petits démons très sympa pour changer de fond d'écran automatiquement par exemple

- les pgm que vous, oui vous les utilisateurs de fvwm, nous avez honteusement pompés comme fbsetbg pour les fonds d'écrans et la transparence des terms par exemple ...

- etc etc etc ...

Très facile à configurer (contrairement à fvwm) : toutes les configs se font par l'intermédiaire de fichier texte (avec seulement des labels, aucun "+I module", "+I wait" ou "+I exec" etc.).

L'essayer c'est l'adopter !!!

FLUXBOX POWA !!!

PS : je ne peux pas vous montrer mon bureau car je n'ai pas d'hébergeur ...

----------

## Angelion

 *Quote:*   

> Fluxbox, en plus d'être très léger (706kb de sources contre 1771kb pour fvwm par exemple) 

 

Si je te suis, plus c'est petit mieux c'est ?

Dans ce cas installe blackbox aussi, mieux, ne met pas de window manager.

fluxbox n'integre meme pas le 100ieme des options/possibilités de fvwm donc forcement il est plus petit.

Je n'explique pas l'interet d'installer des truc aussi "petit", a moins de n'avoir qu'un vieux Pentium 66 / 32Mo sous la main.

Au lieu de passer des heures a discuter de fvwm je ne donnerai qu'un seul lien: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80517

C'est sur il y a de la config a faire, mais c'est ce qu'on aime qd on est sous linux non ?

[EDIT]Je pense que si fvwm avait des themes par defauts plus "tape a l'oeil" il aurait plus de succes, dommage car ca va forcer les gens a chercher ... [/EDIT]

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : je ne peux pas vous montrer mon bureau car je n'ai pas d'hébergeur ...

 

as tu un serveur apache ? car cela te fais une adresse internet avec ton ip, donc tu peux nous montrer ton screenshot comme çà !

----------

## dyurne

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Fluxbox, en plus d'être très léger (706kb de sources contre 1771kb pour fvwm par exemple) 

 

quelle est la différence pour une machine récente ou avec un processeur > a 500Mhz? 

de plus comparer deux WMs par leur poids est pas forcément judicieux, il faut voir les fonctionnalités.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - le slit dans lequel on peut mettre les gdesklet mais aussi les bbtools et les wm tools qui ont beaucoup moins de dépendances   

 

Niveau 'La Mega Classe' gdesklets c'est quand même ce qui se fait de mieux.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - les tabs (avec groupage auto) firefox et thunderbird (et plus si affinité) partageant la même fenêtre : on peut les réduire, les redimensionner, les déplacer en même temps. Et comme dans les colloc rien n'est fixé    : on peut ajouter ou enlever des fenètres à ce groupe ...

 

bof ! ( c'est pas explicite mais je me comprends )

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> - la transparence du menu, du slit, de la "barre des tâches" etc.
> 
> - les raccourcis clavier définis par l'utilisateur
> 
> - les pgms lancés automatiquement au démarrage de fluxbox
> ...

 

ouah ! la révolution ! merci fluxbox d'avoir amener tant de choses inédites dans le monde des WMs.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - la personnalisation complète du WM (faut-il le rappeler compatible avec les thèmes gtk2)
> 
> 

 

enfin, quand même moins personnalisable que certains WM scriptables.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - les pgm que vous, oui vous les utilisateurs de fvwm, nous avez honteusement pompés comme fbsetbg pour les fonds d'écrans et la transparence des terms par exemple ...

 

tu milites contre l'open source ?

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Très facile à configurer (contrairement à fvwm) : toutes les configs se font par l'intermédiaire de fichier texte (avec seulement des labels, aucun "+I module", "+I wait" ou "+I exec" etc.). 

  pour une fois tout à fait d'accord, manquerais plus qu'il soit totalement en accord avec ça et ça serait parfait.

voila, moi aussi j'aime me lancer dans les trolls poilus.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

Ha ha ha !!!

Les trolls les plus gros sont toujours ceux qu'on voit le moins !!!

Pour info, j'utilise fvwm (mais j'adore également fluxbox).

@Angelion : quand je compare le poids des sources flux/fvwm, c'est juste à titre de comparaison avec fvwm qui est déja très léger (Fluxbox, en plus d'être très léger).

fvwm offre énormément de possibilité (mais pas 100x plus que flux, faut pas pousser) mais reste très complexe et demande beaucoup d'investissement, contrairement à flux qui est certe moins fonctionnel, mais plus abordable.

@dyurne : les gdesklets sont réellement les plus jolies (je n'utilise quasiment que ça) mais leur choix reste limité en comparaison des bbtools et wmtools ...

Pour les tabs, c'est vraiment quelque chose qui me manque sous fvwm. Il y a bien un module mais il n'est vraiment pas fonctionnel. Si tu utilises les tabs dans mozilla ou firefox, c'est exactement la même chose, mais au niveau des fenètres (tu regroupes firefox et thunderbird dans seule une fenètre par exemple).

Flux n'a pas révolutionné le monde des wm (il est basé sur blackbox); j'indique simplement quels outils sont développés pour flux.

Les wm scriptables sont très personnalisables, mais encore une fois, cela demande du temps. Et pour poursuivre ton raisonnement à l'absurde aucun intérêt dans ce cas d'utiliser gtk (ou qt) et programmer/dessiner soi-même toutes ses fenètres, boutons etc.  ...

C'était une boutade : je suis pour l'opensource (sinon, je ne vois pas ce que je ferai ici) et je milite dans ce sens à mon boulot ...

@gentoo_lover : à mon taf, je n'ai pas trop le droit de faire le malin avec les serveurs apaches et le réseau local (je ne suis pas administrateur).

EDIT : par contre, je peux envoyer un ou deux screenshot(s) par mail si une ae charitable a un peu de place sur son serveur et si ça intéresse quelqu'un évidemment ...

----------

## yuk159

@dyurne : Je ne comprend pas le ton de ton post   :Confused: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  les pgm que vous, oui vous les utilisateurs de fvwm, nous avez honteusement pompés comme fbsetbg pour les fonds d'écrans et la transparence des terms par exemple ... 

 

Pffff mème pas vrai dabord c'est Eterm qu'a inventé la transparence dans le term  :Wink:  (enfin ... pseudo ... la tranparence hien...  :Laughing:  )

----------

## dyurne

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> @dyurne : Je ne comprend pas le ton de ton post   

 

en le relisant, c'est vrai que ça fait un ton un peu cassant. désolé c'était pas l'impression que je voulais donné.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yuk159

Ca m'étonnais aussi   :Smile: 

Bon pour ma part j'ai le mème problème que yoyo pour les screenshots et en plus je suis au boulot (pas de gentoo sous la main)

----------

## CoinCoin

Voici le mien.

Il s'agit de fluxbox, avec Mutt, centerIcq et enfin le bon vieux gkrellm. Le tout est extremement léger!

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

voilà le mien , bon je précise que gulivert m'a aidé à avoir çà et donc ce n'est pas encore finit : Mon Bureau

----------

## yoyo

Grâce à arnaud75 qui m'a accordé un peu d'espace disque et de bande passante sur son serveur, vous pouvez voir mes bureaux, l'un sous fluxbox, l'autre sous fvwm :

flux

fvwm

J'ai mis les même fonds d'écran et a peu près les mêmes applications : l'aspect général n'est pas fondamentalement différent ...   :Wink: 

On remarque les icônes et la "vraie" transparence du menu sous fvwm, les tabs  (scite+aterm) et le slit (gdesklet+calculette) sous flux.

J'ai une barre des taches sous flux (qui est masquée automatiquement, tout comme le slit) et un pager sous fvwm mais j'utilise les raccourcis clavier pour changer de bureau (en général mes fenètre occupent tout mon bureau).

Les icônes sont gérées par idesk (même config sous flux et fvwm).

----------

## Beber

Mon mien

avec kde-3.2.3

firefox

amsn

thunderbird

la j'ai beaucoup de fenetre, on est tard, c'est fatiguant de les fermer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leander256

Bon allez, je crois l'avoir déjà posté une fois, mais c'est pas grave:

fluxbox

Le fond d'écran est réactualisé toutes les 5 minutes par xplanet, j'ai deux clients gkrellm (un pour le pc, l'autre pour le routeur), et comme j'utilise 5 bureaux virtuels, je n'ai que xchat de lancé sur celui-là.

----------

## netman

ouais y en a qlq'uns de sympas  :Very Happy: 

Bon j'ai prit d'un peu tout vos trucs je suis en train de me faire un premier petit desktop sympathique donc des que je c ou le mettre je vous met un screenshot  :Very Happy: 

+++

----------

## yoyo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Le fond d'écran est réactualisé toutes les 5 minutes par xplanet.

 

Pour fluxbox, tu as l'ebuild  *Quote:*   

> x11-misc/fluxbg
> 
>       Homepage:    http://fluxbg.sourceforge.net/
> 
>       Description: fluxbg is a tool for comfortable background changing.

 

Dans lequel tu as "fluxbg" qui te permet de créer une liste de fonds d'écran (et des fonds d'écran basique) et "fluxbgd" qui utilise cette liste pour changer ton fond d'écran toutes les X minutes ...

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Il y a un proverbe chinois venant de l'amérique sub-spaciale: "il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis"  :Very Happy: 

Perso j'ai testé le terminal (et wai  :Smile: ), gnome, xfce, fluxbox et en ce moment j'ai installé KDE 3 sur mon portable.

Conclusion chaque fwm a son point fort et faible, mais en ce moment c'est le grand amour avec les MULTIPLES fonctionnalités PRE-INSTALLES avec KDE.

----------

## FouiniX

Voici le mien : Screen

Sur mon portable, fvwm 2.5.10r5, gkrellm, irssi, firefox et amsn.

C'est ce que je préfère actuellement après mes 6 premiers mois de vie sous linux.

----------

## CryoGen

bah pour faire comme tout le monde ^^

Voila mon miens

ECRAN

Donc :

XFCE4

Gkrellm2

gDesklet (weather + calendar)

Assez sobre  :Smile: 

JE vais p-e retenter l'aventure sous Enlightenment car ils ont corrigé les bug qui me genaient le plus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

Voilà voilà j'arrive dans ce poste que j'aime bien ! 

http://users.skynet.be/fa274587/screenshot/Capture9.png

http://users.skynet.be/fa274587/screenshot/Capture7.png

http://users.skynet.be/fa274587/screenshot/Capture8.png

c'est lequelle votre préféré ?Last edited by zdra on Tue Jun 29, 2004 9:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dyurne

Yet Another Screenshot

----------

## fafounet

Bon bah vous avez tous des trucs jolis. Pour changer je vous propose qqchose de moche. C´est  fvwn avec la conf standard a mon boulot

http://thecircle.free.fr/screen_fvwm.png

----------

## yarel

pour yoyo :

http://lynucs.org/

tu peux t'enregistrer afin de te créer une galerie avec tes screenshooooooooots  :Wink: 

quelques un de mes bureaux :

http://www.lynucs.org/?&yarel

----------

## LostControl

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> bah pour faire comme tout le monde ^^
> 
> Voila mon miens
> 
> ECRAN
> ...

 

Pas très joyeux ton fond d'écran  :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yarel wrote:*   

> pour yoyo :
> 
> http://lynucs.org/
> 
> tu peux t'enregistrer afin de te créer une galerie avec tes screenshooooooooots 

 

Cooooooooooool !!!   :Wink: 

Merci,

yoyo

----------

## LostControl

Bon ben comme tout le monde s'y met, voici mon mien  :Very Happy: 

http://jaquier.dyndns.org/temp/Screenshot.png

C'est du pur Gnome 2.6 + metacity donc rien de bien méchant mais je l'aime comme ça mon bureau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   bah pour faire comme tout le monde ^^
> 
> Voila mon miens
> 
> ECRAN
> ...

 

C sur mais je l'aime bien , donc ca me va  :Very Happy:  , c'est l'essentiel  :Smile:  Faut pas avoir un bureau qui DOIT plaire à tout le monde mais à sois meme et le bonus ^^ c'est qu'il plaise aux autres

PS : C'est Emma watson (Hermione dans harry potter)

----------

## tsuki-yomi

bah quoi c'est hermione la copine a harry, moi je le trouve tres bien ce fond d'ecran, tu l'a eu ou ?

----------

## LostControl

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> PS : C'est Emma watson (Hermione dans harry potter)

 

Désolé, j'ai jamais vu un Harry Potter de ma vie !!! Je critique pas, chacun ces goûts comme tu dis  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

> bah quoi c'est hermione la copine a harry, moi je le trouve tres bien ce fond d'ecran, tu l'a eu ou ?

 

En fait , c'est une image que j'ai trouvé (normalment on voit harry dessus mais je l'ai viré  :Very Happy:  et mis l'image au dimensions d'un wall (1280) sans perte (et en gardant l'echelle  :Wink: ) puisque l'image etait un peu plus grande avant... je l'up sur un ftp et je met un lien

Voila le lien : http://cold.cryogen.free.fr/wall.jpg

A noté que Harry Potter 3 le film est nul comparé au livre   :Twisted Evil: 

J'ai lu les 5 bouquins et j'attend les 2 derniers pour connaitre la fin   :Razz: 

----------

## Kernels

Bon bah, le mien aussi  :Smile: 

http://xirixstuff.ath.cx/pub/Bureau.png

Gnome 2.6.1

Metacity

Gdesklets

Beep-media-player

Gaim et Xchat en systray

gnome-terminal

----------

## deluxe

Mon mien:

http://membres.lycos.fr/pointnodal/sscompil.png

Gnome 2.6.1

Metacity

Gnome terminal

----------

## deluxe

 *Kernels wrote:*   

> Bon bah, le mien aussi 
> 
> http://xirixstuff.ath.cx/pub/Bureau.png
> 
> Gnome 2.6.1
> ...

 

Tu l'as eu oû ton pack d'icones ?

 *FouiniX wrote:*   

> Voici le mien : Screen
> 
> Sur mon portable, fvwm 2.5.10r5, gkrellm, irssi, firefox et amsn.
> 
> C'est ce que je préfère actuellement après mes 6 premiers mois de vie sous linux.

 

Sympa le bureau   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tsuki-yomi

 *Quote:*   

> Voila le lien : http://cold.cryogen.free.fr/wall.jpg
> 
> A noté que Harry Potter 3 le film est nul comparé au livre
> 
> J'ai lu les 5 bouquins et j'attend les 2 derniers pour connaitre la fin

 

petit hors sujet qui ira pas plus loin je vous rasssure   :Wink: 

jete remercis pour le wallpaper et le film j'ai été le voir ce soir et franchement si effectivement comparé au livre il est tres moyen j'ai adoré l'univers graphique, les decors son superbe, beaucoup d'exterieur a tombé par terre.

bon j'arrette la ou alors faudrai que je crée un forum special harry potter   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Elrond_2031

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le fond d'écran est réactualisé toutes les 5 minutes par xplanet
> 
> 

 

Je viens d'installer xplanet, mais j'ai pas tellement compris comment ca fonctionnait.

j'ai :

```

$ xplanet -body earth -latitude 15 -longitude 30 -geometry 1280x1024

Warning: Need three values for orbit

```

Comment ca fonctionne?

----------

## Leander256

 *Elrond_2031 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ xplanet -body earth -latitude 15 -longitude 30 -geometry 1280x1024
> ...

 

Le warning je l'ai aussi, mais ça marche, par contre ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que xplanet modifie la fenêtre root de X, et si tu as un Desktop Manager comme KDE ou Gnome (mais pas obligatoirement ça, y'en a aussi un pour XFCE4), il va afficher son fond d'écran par-dessus la fenêtre root, donc tu ne verras pas ce que fait xplanet.

Il doit falloir dire à xplanet de générer un fichier jpeg toutes les 5 minutes, et rafraîchir le fond d'écran toutes les 5 minutes, mais je t'avouerai que je ne sais pas trop comment.

----------

## Elrond_2031

En effet, le warning n'est pas important.

J'utilise xfce4, et il suffit de killer le desktop pour voir l'image.

Pour rafraichir l'image, il suffit de relancer xfdesktop  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## halucard

Mon mien. FVWM Powwaaa

http://synok.spymac.net/screenshot/fvwm2/fvwm2-13.jpg

----------

## gulivert

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Mon mien. FVWM Powwaaa
> 
> http://synok.spymac.net/screenshot/fvwm2/fvwm2-13.jpg

 

De très bon gout   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

 *Elrond_2031 wrote:*   

> En effet, le warning n'est pas important.
> 
> J'utilise xfce4, et il suffit de killer le desktop pour voir l'image.
> 
> Pour rafraichir l'image, il suffit de relancer xfdesktop 
> ...

 

J'ai pas compris comment tu rafraichissais l'image de xplanet, car chez moi quand je relance xfdesktop il me raffiche mon fond d'écran par défaut, donc pourrais-tu expliquer plus précisément s'il te plait ? pour qqn qui a du mal à comprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## halucard

 *gulivert wrote:*   

>  *halucard wrote:*   Mon mien. FVWM Powwaaa
> 
> http://synok.spymac.net/screenshot/fvwm2/fvwm2-13.jpg 
> 
> De très bon gout  

   :Very Happy:  Merci. Tu poste aussi je crois sur lynucs ? Ton pseudo me rappelle qqn justement de ce site.

----------

## CryoGen

Pour ceux qui veulent utiliser Xplanet pour generer des images et les affiché (pour XFCE , Gnome etc)

http://xplanet.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php#gnome2

ben oui suffit de lire la FAQ du site de xplanet  :Laughing: 

EDIT , il faut l'adapter bien sur  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Bon ok je comprends mieux, xplanet fonctionne mais sans le chti script là il n'est pas pris comme étant le background... donc il le faut si on veut que les trucs transparents fonctionnent avec...

----------

## gulivert

 *halucard wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*    *halucard wrote:*   Mon mien. FVWM Powwaaa
> 
> http://synok.spymac.net/screenshot/fvwm2/fvwm2-13.jpg 
> 
> De très bon gout     Merci. Tu poste aussi je crois sur lynucs ? Ton pseudo me rappelle qqn justement de ce site.

 

effectivement, l'un de mes sceenshots est celui de la page de titre, tout commele tiens  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Yop, mon dernier bureau sous FVWM

Pour les interessé c'est par là

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=150601711540e482f74d914&m=screen

----------

## Pachacamac

Moi aussi j'ai mis fvwm, il est bien sympatique.

Existe-t-il un moyen pour avoir une barre de taches dans le but lister les fenetres actives? Je supose que oui puisque lorsque je fais un clic avec la molette j'ai la liste qui apparait. J'aimerai l'afficher en permanence, vous savez comment je peux faire ? Il est près de 2h et je préfère aller au dodo plutot que de chercher ça maintenant. Alors s'il y a une ame charitable...

----------

## gulivert

dans ton .fvwm2rc il faut créer une barre a l'aide du module fvwmbutton puis lui ajouter une applet pour afficher la bar des taches entre autre fvwmiconman

Petit ex

La ou tu charge les modules tu ajoutes le modules FvwmButtons avec sa taille et emplacement

```
+ I Module FvwmButtons -g 1280x32+0+0 FvwmBar
```

Dans les style ajoute le style de fvwmbuttons et fvwmiconman

```
Style FvwmButtons Sticky, NoTitle, WindowListSkip, BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0, NoHandles

Style FvwmIconMan  BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0
```

Ensuite plus bas dans le fichier ou tu veux, tu cré une nouvelle section du genre :

```
#Bare des taches FvwmButtons

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmBar: *

*FvwmBar: Font "Shadow=1 1 SE:xft:Arial:style=Roman:size=8"

*FvwmBar: Rows 1 

*FvwmBar: Frame 0

*FvwmBar: Columns 128

*FvwmBar: Colorset 30

*FvwmBar: (63x1, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" `FvwmIconMan`)

Style FvwmBar BorderWidth 0, StaysOnBottom, !Closable
```

edit -> encore plus bas dans le fichier ajouter ses lignes pour mettre en place une jolie taskbar

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmIconMan: *

*FvwmIconMan: ManagerGeometry 1x1

*FvwmIconMan: ButtonGeometry 24x28

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectButton down

*FvwmIconMan: FocusButton down

*FvwmIconMan: IconButton down

*FvwmIconMan: PlainButton down

*FvwmIconMan: SelectButton down

# disable default binding of "Iconify"

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 0 N sendcommand Nop

# redefine buttons 1, 2 and 3.

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 2 N sendcommand Thumbnail

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 1 N sendcommand "Iconify off", sendcommand RaiseLower, sendcommand FlipFocus

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 3 N sendcommand "Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top 0 -100m"

*FvwmIconMan: Colorset 61

*FvwmIconMan: ReliefThickness 1

*FvwmIconMan: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Aquafont:bold:pixelsize=13:minspace=True"

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectColorset 62

*FvwmIconMan: FocusColorset 62

*FvwmIconMan: Resolution Page

*FvwmIconMan: DrawIcons Always

*FvwmIconMan: FollowFocus True

*FvwmIconMan: UseWinList True

*FvwmIconMan: ShowOnlyIcons False

#*FvwmIconMan: Format "%c: %i"

*FvwmIconMan: Title ""

*FvwmIconMan: Sort id

```

----------

## Pachacamac

Okey merci bien, je vais tester ça.

EDIT : Ouaip ca marche mais le style n'est pas du plus bel effet. Je regarderai ça plus tard. C'est surtout pour que je me rende compte qu'une personne m'a écris sur la messagerie instantané.

----------

## gulivert

POur la beauté et pour le style tu peux tout changé, comme je t'ai dis, là

c'est juste la base pour afficher la bare des tache, apres tu peux l'etendre

sur toute une largeur d'ecran, la faire en transparence, avec des petite

icones a coté des non de logiciel, etc.....

La mettre en long, en large.... Mais po en diagonal   :Laughing:    mdr

Enfin a testé, sinon sur google tu devrais trouver des exemples deja tot près

je pense

----------

## Pachacamac

Ouaip je vais aller chercher ça. Déjà avec le nom du module ça va faciliter mes recherches. Merci beaucoup.

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> Et fluxbox dans tout ça !
> 
> Vite, yoyo aide moi 
> 
> Et dans fluxbox tu peux mettre les mêmes gdesklets que dans xfce, à savoir la température par exemple
> ...

 

lol j'arrive aussi : vive fluxbox   :Wink: 

http://sireyessire.free.fr/imgs/screenshot.jpg

----------

## gulivert

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Ouaip je vais aller chercher ça. Déjà avec le nom du module ça va faciliter mes recherches. Merci beaucoup.

 

pour une belle taskbar ajoute juste ça a ce k j'ai mis plus haut   :Wink: 

```
DestroyModuleConfig FvwmIconMan: *

*FvwmIconMan: ManagerGeometry 1x1

*FvwmIconMan: ButtonGeometry 24x28

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectButton down

*FvwmIconMan: FocusButton down

*FvwmIconMan: IconButton down

*FvwmIconMan: PlainButton down

*FvwmIconMan: SelectButton down

# disable default binding of "Iconify"

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 0 N sendcommand Nop

# redefine buttons 1, 2 and 3.

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 2 N sendcommand Thumbnail

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 1 N sendcommand "Iconify off", sendcommand RaiseLower, sendcommand FlipFocus

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 3 N sendcommand "Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top 0 -100m"

*FvwmIconMan: Colorset 61

*FvwmIconMan: ReliefThickness 1

*FvwmIconMan: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Aquafont:bold:pixelsize=13:minspace=True"

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectColorset 62

*FvwmIconMan: FocusColorset 62

*FvwmIconMan: Resolution Page

*FvwmIconMan: DrawIcons Always

*FvwmIconMan: FollowFocus True

*FvwmIconMan: UseWinList True

*FvwmIconMan: ShowOnlyIcons False

#*FvwmIconMan: Format "%c: %i"

*FvwmIconMan: Title ""

*FvwmIconMan: Sort id
```

----------

## lithium

hop  :Smile: 

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/FluxOS.jpg

Fluxbox 0.9.9 thème Alien (fluxmod.dk)

ROX-Flier et Session

thème gtk2 : AquaExtremeSunken (sur gnome-look.org)

gDesklets Corner-XMMS et xmms + thème Linux Dot Com

Et icônes World of aqua rev1 & 2 (iconfactory.com)

euh... je crois que c'est tout.

----------

## Hadri

Allez zou ! Encore un.

1. Mon bureau et mon ~2. Avec xmms3. La météo (bien pratique).4. Le menu.5. Pratique pour écouter sa musique facilement.6. Pour rester informé.

C'est mon prof réseau qui dit que Linux c'est pas convivial...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vous l'avez compris, j'aime bien KDE...

----------

## DuF

 *Hadri wrote:*   

> Allez zou ! Encore un.
> 
> (...)
> 
> C'est mon prof réseau qui dit que Linux c'est pas convivial... 
> ...

 

Y a énormément de gens qui parlent sans savoir, l'important c'est de réussir à les faire changer d'avis  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

J'ai pas tout lu (juste regarder les screenshots, j'adore ça), mais si ça n'a pas été proposé, ce serait intéressant de regrouper les sites sur lesquels tout le monde trouve ses fonds d'écran... parce qu'à part kde-look et art.gnome.org, j'en connais pas des masses... et chui pas un fan de la recherche sur le web   :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tout lu (juste regarder les screenshots, j'adore ça), mais si ça n'a pas été proposé, ce serait intéressant de regrouper les sites sur lesquels tout le monde trouve ses fonds d'écran... parce qu'à part kde-look et art.gnome.org, j'en connais pas des masses... et chui pas un fan de la recherche sur le web  

 

Ben pourtant, tu fais une recherche google sur wallpaper et tu en trouves pleins.

Hadri : tu n'est pas le seul à bien aimer kde. Voici mon bureau (simple mais j'aime bien  :Wink:  ) :  Mon bureau

*Kde3.2.0

*Superkaramba avec CornerXMMS et cynapses_karamba

*Certaines icones de gentoo

*Et un fond d'écran trouvé au hazard  :Wink: 

Mais en regardant vos screenshots, je me suis posé une question  : comment arrivez vous à rendre fvwm si beau? Je l'ai installé mais c'est moche!!

@+

----------

## gulivert

Avec l'aide du .fvwm2rc   :Laughing: 

Si tu t'y interesses un peu tu verras que c'est monstre modulable comme desktop   :Smile: 

----------

## @TIF3AR

J'en profite pour afficher le mien:

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/screens/snap20.jpg

gnome 2.6.1 avec gdesklets et des desklets LT, rien de très original, mais j'aime bien   :Wink: 

----------

## lithium

j'ai mis quelques liens là pour els icones, themes, wallpapers, ...

http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=&post=15374&cat=10

Pour fvwm, il est tres long et chiant a configurer.

----------

## DuF

 *lithium wrote:*   

> j'ai mis quelques liens là pour els icones, themes, wallpapers, ...
> 
> http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=&post=15374&cat=10
> 
> Pour fvwm, il est tres long et chiant a configurer.

 

Je ne suis pas un fanatique de fvwm, mais le minimum pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce WM, serait d'avoir les raisons pour lesquels tu trouves ce WM long et chiant à configurer, ce qui t'as rebuté etc... C'est pas que j'aime pas les phrases courtes mais des fois on aime en savoir un peu plus....  :Smile: 

----------

## R@NNIS

qques screenshots  :Smile: 

http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/LycosGentooGnome.png

http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/LycosGentooKde.png

http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/LycosGentooScreenshot.png

http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/LycosGentooXfce4.png

----------

## RedBurn

 *R@NNIS wrote:*   

> qques screenshots 
> 
> http://lycos42.free.fr/screenshots/current/LycosGentooScreenshot.png
> 
> 

 

C'est exactement le genre d'interface de console que j'aimerais avoir, je trouve ca tres tres stylé. Pourrai-je avoir quelques renseignement sur les fonts / configuration pour obtenir ca (aterm/eterm?fichier de config?).Les jeux de couleurs sont jolis aussi

----------

## n3mes

@ R@NNIS : c'est quoi l'appli qui te permets d'avoir les stats affichees comme ca ? gkrellm2 ?

suis curieux  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

 *n3mes wrote:*   

> @ R@NNIS : c'est quoi l'appli qui te permets d'avoir les stats affichees comme ca ? gkrellm2 ?
> 
> suis curieux 

 

C'est Torsmo  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *lithium wrote:*   

> j'ai mis quelques liens là pour els icones, themes, wallpapers, ...
> 
> http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=&post=15374&cat=10
> 
> Pour fvwm, il est tres long et chiant a configurer.

 

FVWM est fait pour les personnes interessé et voulant prendre du temps à avoir

un bureau totalement personalisé, et non pas pour une personne qui veut d'un bureau

facielement parémétrable en choisissant des options préconfigurer. Ce n'est pas le

cas, tout dépends de tes envi, mais personelement je le trouve pas chiant a configurer,

meme plutot interessant, avec des possibilité graphique énorme.

C'est mon point de vue

----------

## zdra

R@NNIS : Tu peux poster ta variable PS1. Moi j'ai ça:

```
zdra@gentoo:~$ echo $PS1

\[\033[1;39m\]\u\[\033[0;36m\]@\[\033[1;39m\]\h\[\033[0;36m\]:\[\033[0;36m\]\w\[\033[0;39m\]$\[\033[0;m\]

```

Mais j'aime bien ton prompt... ah oui aussi si t'as un site où c'est expliqué la signification de ce charabia je suis prenneur  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## Beber

tant qu'on est aux histoire de PS1

voila le mien :

\[\033[01;30m\](\t) \[\033[01;31m\]\u@\H \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]

j'aime bien avoir l'heure en console  :Smile: 

----------

## psylo

Question de noob:

Où peut-on mettre ces variables pour les autres users que les root?

----------

## RedBurn

dans .bashrc dans le repertoir home des user (dans certaines distrib, faut decommenter la ligne 

```
if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then

    source ~/.bashrc

fi

```

 dans .bash_profile dans le même repertoire pour "activer" le .bashrc

----------

## CryoGen

 *zdra wrote:*   

> R@NNIS : Tu peux poster ta variable PS1. Moi j'ai ça:
> 
> ```
> zdra@gentoo:~$ echo $PS1
> 
> ...

 

http://jipe.homelinux.org/trucs_bash/prompt.html

Voila mon miens :

```
-+ cryogen sur coldblue +- ( ~ )

$ echo $PS1

\e[1;32m\]-+ \u sur \h +- \e[1;31m\]( \e[31m\]\w \e[1;31m\])\n\r\e[1;33m\]\$\e[0m\]

```

----------

## psylo

'rci bien m'sieur...

----------

## R@NNIS

alors pour les questions  :Smile: 

RedBurn :

aterm lancé avec une fonte artwiz (drift)

```
aterm -bg black -fg white +sb -tr -sh 60 -name Lycos -fn -artwiz-drift-medium-r-normal--11-110-75-75-m-60-iso10646-1
```

evidemment la c' est les params pour coller avec mon theme  :Smile: 

Voila mon .Xdefaults pour les couleurs/teintes du terminal

http://lycos42.free.fr/gentoo/conf/.Xdefaults

n3mes :

comme gulivert a précisé c torsmo => esearch torsmo

http://torsmo.sourceforge.net

zdra :

mon prompt est ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156607&highlight=

c' est pas du charabia c'est tout simplement l' echapement des codes couleurs ascii  :Smile:  trouvable pbablement au lien qu' on t' a donné precedement  :Smile: 

et pour les curieux  :Smile: 

http://lycos.homelinux.org/~lycos/dotclear/

----------

## zdra

Merci beaucoup je suis entrain d'essayer de trouver 1 qui me plais  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dams

Voici le bureau ultime, le mien :

http://damz.net/images/screenshot2.jpg

C'est icewm sans contour de fenetre, et avec le plus de chose en xosd.

----------

## woinnie

 *Quote:*   

> Voici le bureau ultime, le mien : 

 

c'est dommage de ne pas avoir flouté les trois caractères confidentiels qui restaient.

----------

## R@NNIS

pas mal xfree en 4 couleurs  :Smile:  tu peux rester en console aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *dams wrote:*   

> Voici le bureau ultime, le mien :
> 
> http://damz.net/images/screenshot2.jpg
> 
> C'est icewm sans contour de fenetre, et avec le plus de chose en xosd.

 

heu faut aimer le vide ......

----------

## RedBurn

Merci R@nnis pour cette config, vait essayé de trouver quelque chose qui me plait  :Wink: 

----------

## lithium

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  *lithium wrote:*   j'ai mis quelques liens là pour els icones, themes, wallpapers, ...
> 
> http://forum.clubic.com/forum2.php3?config=&post=15374&cat=10
> 
> Pour fvwm, il est tres long et chiant a configurer. 
> ...

 

Ben c'est simple, y'a zero assistance, et trop peu de documentation a mon gout.

tout se fait soit-même dans le fichier de config fvwm2rc, des menus au thème...

J'ai passer 3 jours dessus, et j'ai laisser tomber, parce que s'il me faut autant de temps pour changer de thème, je vais passer ma vie la dedans.

----------

## Hammerhead2048

J'en profite pour poster le mien. C'est fait avec KDE 3.2, gdesklets et kxdocker (pas encore fini d'être configuré par contre).

http://www.hammerhead.be/forums/bureau.jpg

----------

## geforce

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben soit gnome ou XFCE avec gdesklets
> 
> Pour ma part voici mon desktop, sous fvwm avec gdesklets
> 
> Desktop

 

J'aimerais bien avoir un desktop comme le tiens mais j'y suis jamais arrive   :Crying or Very sad: 

En plus... Comment on fait pour changer notre "cursor" (pointeur de souris).. 

En essayant PclinuxOS j'ai vu qu'ils en avait un beau bleu  :Wink: 

Sans blague c'est vraiment mon desktop de reve....

Mais j'y suis jamais arrive

oh bien sur j'ai reussi a faire fonctionner Gdesklets...

mais bon

mon desktop est  tout simplement affreux..

Celui par default avec un wallpaper et Gdesklets

le pointeur par default

c'est l'ennui...

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Moi, j'ai juste un petit problème avec mon desktop (d'ailleurs, je viens de changer, j'ai trouvé un dock plus simple à utiliser, mais sans tous les effets de kxdocker). Comment supprimer définitivement la barre de KDE ?

Parce que là, elle est juste masquée, et réduite au minimum. Mais je voudrais bien qu'elle s'en aille définitvement.

----------

## kopp

Salut !

vous débatez beaucoup sur fvwm/fluxbox

mais que vaut xfce ?

niveau possibilité, configuration, "customization" etc ... comparé aux 2 autres

parceque je voulais changer de l'habitudel gnome, et tester autre chose mais je ne sais pas encore quoi choisir....

----------

## yoyo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> vous débatez beaucoup sur fvwm/fluxbox
> 
> mais que vaut xfce ?

 

Et bien xfce n'est pas à proprement parler un WM comme fluxbox ou fvwm puisqu'il vient avec ses propres outils (gestionnaire de fichier, d'imprimante, calendrier etc.) un peu comme un gnome ou un kde mais en beaucoup plus léger (et donc moins complet).

Pour ce qui est de la customisation, fvwm est le plus complet; viens ensuite fluxbox puis xfce.

Pour ce qui est de la configuration, xfce est le plus simple; viens ensuite fluxbox puis fvwm.

En fait, c'est un troll au même titre que "vi vs emacs" ou "kde vs gnome" etc.

Chacun a des avantages et des inconvénients.

C'est pourquoi personne ne pourra choisir celui qui te conviendra le mieux. À toi de les tester ... et de garder celui ou ceux qui te convien(nen)t.

----------

## kopp

oki merci

masi donc dans fvwm ou fluxbox : il faut installer un navigateur comme nautilus ou konqueror, et tout ce que tu as cité... ca devient plus lourd finalement non ?

c'etait pas dans le but d'un troll, j'voulais juste connaitre la position des gens la dessus : si y a vait des points faible et points fort a faire remarquer,

mais tu as raison, autant tout tester   :Smile: 

----------

## fafounet

un navigateur pour faire quoi ?

----------

## mitch

 *FouiniX wrote:*   

> Voici le mien : Screen
> 
> Sur mon portable, fvwm 2.5.10r5, gkrellm, irssi, firefox et amsn.
> 
> C'est ce que je préfère actuellement après mes 6 premiers mois de vie sous linux.

 

COmment tu fait pour avoir tes fenetre comme ca a gauche?

Ca marcherai sous FluxBox?

----------

## yoyo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> oki merci
> 
> masi donc dans fvwm ou fluxbox : il faut installer un navigateur comme nautilus ou konqueror, et tout ce que tu as cité... ca devient plus lourd finalement non ?

 Ben si tu as déja gnome d'installer, tu peux très bien utiliser les outils de gnome sous fluxbox ou fvwm ou xfce; ça n'est donc pas forcément plus lourd.

Mais tu viens de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose d'intéressant : si tu veux quelque chose de "customisable", tu devras installer chaque soft dont tu auras besoin et ne plus te contenter de ceux fourni par gnome => cela demande un travail de recherche, de documentation et de test non-négligeable mais très enrichissant.

 *kopp wrote:*   

> c'etait pas dans le but d'un troll, j'voulais juste connaitre la position des gens la dessus : si y a vait des points faible et points fort a faire remarquer,
> 
> mais tu as raison, autant tout tester  

 

Les plus beaux trolls partent souvent comme cela ...

Bon, mon conseil de tous les tester tiens toujours mais AMHA, commence par xfce puis flux et enfin fvwm (mais tu en trouveras beaucoup d'autre dans portage). Ainsi, tu te feras la main progressivement, du plus simple au plus complexe ...

----------

## kopp

fafounet : un navigateur : pour le net , parceque perso je suis pas fan de lynx :p  mais bon, pour le net j'utilise firefox ou mozilla donc peut importe lequel, il faut rajouter

ensuite, un explorateur pour les fichier, genre nautilus pour naviguer dans les fichiers.. plus sympa que la console et c'est pratique d'avoir un appercu de ses fichier, de simplement cliquer pour ouvrir une image etc...

et que si jamais quelqu'un d'autre veut se servir de mon pc... qu'il n'ait pas a rebooter sous une mandrake ....comme ca je pourrai faire un gentoo only un jour

yoyo : oki je vais faire comme ca.. de totue maniere j'avais dans l'idée d'utiliser xfce, mais c'etait pour savoir si ca valait le coup, puis qui c'est peut etre aurai je meme pas a tester les autre si il me convient ..

----------

## yoyo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> yoyo : oki je vais faire comme ca.. de totue maniere j'avais dans l'idée d'utiliser xfce, mais c'etait pour savoir si ca valait le coup, puis qui c'est peut etre aurai je meme pas a tester les autre si il me convient ..

 Ça serait dommage ... Comment comparer si tu n'as pas essayé ...

Pour l'explorateur de fichier, rox est très bien ... Xfce en fournit un mais il m'a quelque peu rebuté ...

----------

## Pachacamac

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, mon conseil de tous les tester tiens toujours mais AMHA, commence par xfce puis flux et enfin fvwm (mais tu en trouveras beaucoup d'autre dans portage). Ainsi, tu te feras la main progressivement, du plus simple au plus complexe ...

 

C'est exactement le même cheminement que j'ai accompli.

Je suis très content de fvwm. Beaucoup de ressources sont disponibles sur le net, c'est super.

----------

## Pachacamac

 *mitch wrote:*   

>  *FouiniX wrote:*   Voici le mien : Screen
> 
> Sur mon portable, fvwm 2.5.10r5, gkrellm, irssi, firefox et amsn.
> 
> C'est ce que je préfère actuellement après mes 6 premiers mois de vie sous linux. 
> ...

 

C'est dispo sur fvwm mais je ne pense pas que tu puisses le faire avec fluxbox.

----------

## kopp

yoyo : bon d'accord je les testerai tous ... promis ! (en tous cas je les emergerai tous )

enfin .. le jour ou j'arriverai a booter mon systeme....pas moyen de booter le kernel je suis devenu fou .. du coup j'ai tout effacé je reprendrai tout plus tard.... vi je sais c'est pas la bonne methode pour que ca marche, mais je voulais de toute maniere refaire ma table de partition parceque j'avais besoin d'une partition primaire ....p'tet qu'en recommenceant tout se passera bien cette fois  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

pour changer la table des partitions tu as parted. et avoir une partion primaire n'est pas obligatoire.

----------

## kopp

pachacamac : vi pour la gentoo je sais ...

mais je voulais installer une FreeBSD et la c'est necessaire  :Smile:  l'installation s'est bien passé d'ailleurs : c'est nickel comme truc .. maintenant y a la post instalation et c'est autre chose

----------

## Cesar4

voici mon screen

http://membres.lycos.fr/cesar42003/image/screen/Gnome-2.6.png

----------

## _benj_

http://benj.lespotos.com/linux/screenshots/desktop/20-07-2004/alsa.png

----------

## multani

Salut,

où est-ce que vous trouvez vos icones pour Rox ? Les seules que j'ai pu trouver sont celles dispos sur le sites (les remakes des themes de Freedsktop). J'aime bien celles style "BeOS", mais ça bug à mort chez moi   :Shocked:  (par contre, sous Debian, ça passe niquel  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Et savez-vous comment changé les icones de la barre d'outils des Rox, ou Nautilus ?

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> vous débatez beaucoup sur fvwm/fluxbox
> 
> mais que vaut xfce ?
> ...

 

J'utilise XFCE au boulot et chez moi, j'en suis très content. Niveau customisation, c'est certes nettement moins poussé que FVWM, mais tu y passes aussi moins de temps. Après c'est à toi de voir.

Personnellement, j'aime bien le panel de XFCE, avec la possibilité d'avoir des Launchers rapides d'applications, et 2-3 utilitaires pour voir la charge du proc, ou le traffic réseau.

Quesition rapidité, il est beaucoup moins rapide que FVWM, mais beaucoup plus que KDE ou Gnome.

----------

## kopp

multani : merci pour les infos  :Smile: 

et gdesklets fonctionne t' il sous xfce ?

----------

## multani

Bien sur. J'ai essayé, mais je trouve ça trop lourd, et trop lent à charger, donc, je les ai pas laissées   :Sad: 

Mais ça à rien à voir avec XFCE, c'est tout aussi lent sous FVWM   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

 *kopp wrote:*   

> multani : merci pour les infos 
> 
> et gdesklets fonctionne t' il sous xfce ?

 

Oui, c'est ce que j'utilise et à titre d'exemple voici une capture d'écran : 

http://duf.homelinux.org/screenshots/xfce-gdeskletk.jpg

----------

## limacette

Quelle est la meilleure adresse pour la doc en francais pour fvwm2???

Vous auriez de bonnes adresses pour la customisation de fvwm?

Merci,

Limacette

----------

## Diagorn

Voici le mien merci à tous pour l'aide  :Wink: 

http://diagorn.webzzanine.net/fonds.jpg

----------

## Oni92

Moi aussi je veux jouer : http://onizuka92.free.fr/capture2.png

Je sais, il est tous pourri mon bureau  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Wallalai

Un screen tout simple.   :Smile: 

http://img53.exs.cx/img53/3527/openbox.jpg

----------

## yoyo

 *Wallalai wrote:*   

> Un screen tout simple.  
> 
> http://img53.exs.cx/img53/3527/openbox.jpg

 

Sympa le fond d'écran !!! Tu l'as trouvé où ???

----------

## Wallalai

 *Quote:*   

> Sympa le fond d'écran !!! Tu l'as trouvé où ???

 

Je sais plus trop, peut-être sur gnome-art il me semble.   :Smile: 

Plutôt  http://art.gnome.org/  d'ailleurs, dans la section "backgrounds other" il y en a un qui lui ressemble mais estampillé ximian. Pas le courage de le rechercher dans les wallpapers Gnome.

quelques jolis trucs ici:  http://jc.mine.nu/gallery/wallpapers?page=1

----------

## deluxe

 *R@NNIS wrote:*   

> pas mal xfree en 4 couleurs  tu peux rester en console aussi 

 

 :Very Happy:  Nodus sur forum.hardware.fr

----------

## Wallalai

Eh ben voilà, j'ai retrouvé le fond d'écran, il est ici:

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10169

----------

## yoyo

Excellent !!!  Merci !!!

----------

## penguin_totof

lu'

chtite question:

quel est le WM qui bouffe le moin de ressources en restant quand meme joli (sinon si c'est pour etre moche, ya le mode text...lol)

la j'ai WindowMaker, y bouffe pas trop, il peut etre assez joli avec des themes, mais il lui manque un truc important: une barre des taches, style KDE ou Gnome...

j'attend vos reponses, avec des screenshots, si y sont pas deja sur le forum...

----------

## robinhood

Xfce4

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/selenim/screen.jpg

----------

## dyurne

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> Xfce4
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/selenim/screen.jpg

  c'est pas pour piquer les répliques des autres mais : 

Sympa le fond d'écran !!! Tu l'as trouvé où ???

----------

## driden91

comment fait on pour mettre les fenetre en trasparence??? j'ai metacity et gnome 2.6.0 et je n'ai pas trouver l'option merci!!!

----------

## robinhood

http://anarka.org/files/Linux_Wallpapers/

----------

## kopp

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> comment fait on pour mettre les fenetre en trasparence??? j'ai metacity et gnome 2.6.0 et je n'ai pas trouver l'option merci!!!

 

je crois pas que ce soit possible avec Gnome+Metacity

j'ai eu beau chercher j'ai jamais trouvé ...

ils font ca sous d'autre wm (fluxbox, fvwm, xfce)

----------

## driden91

ok donc je vais en installer un de ceux la, lequel me conseillez vous???

ensuite il faut que je desinstalle metacity??? si oui faut que je fasse: emerge unmerge metacity????

----------

## DuF

En tout logique tu n'es pas obligé de désinstaller métacity à moins que tu sois sûr de ne plus jamais vouloir t'en servir. Sinon dans les WMs sympa fluxbox et fvwm ont leurs avantages et inconvénients, XFCE lui par contre n'est pas un WM mais un DM donc pour le couplé avec gnome il n'y a pas trop d'intérêts.

Entre fluxbox et fvwm je conseillerai fluxbox, car je viens de passer à fvwm et bon sang faut du temps pour obtenir quelque chose de sympa. Donc à moins que tu es le temps et que tu sois en vacances je te conseille fluxbox.

Sinon tu peux aussi te renseigner sur Sawfish qui propose énormément de possibilités sympa.

----------

## driden91

ok merci mais avant je voudrai tester un theme sous metacity qui apparament serait en mode "transparence", voila le lien: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14067

j'ai telecharger le fichier mais dans quelle endroit faut 'il el "detarrer"?????

sinan je vais prendre fluxbox en suivant t conseille

----------

## kopp

là ce theme ne gere pas la transparence, si j'en juge d'apres le screenshot je dirai plutot que c'est dans les options du terminal utilisé (perso dans gnome terminale je peux faire ca)

----------

## penguin_totof

bon, je repose ma question, y me fodrai une interface graphique qui bouffe peu de ressources, pas trop lourd a compiler, et assez zouli. ca existe,au moin???

parceque g pas trop envi d'utiliser Gnome ou kde avec, trop ourd et surtout trop long a compiler

et si ca existe en paquet precompile, ca m'arrange, par contre, je sais pas comment installer des precompiles

paceke la ca urge, je vien d'installer gentoo et g pas encore d'interface graphique, donc mon pc est presque inutilisable...

----------

## Viiince

Voila mon fluxbox 0.9.9, fraichement configuré cet aprem  :Mr. Green: 

http://www.webomaniac.com/screen.jpg

http://www.webomaniac.com/screenshot.jpg

Et voilà mon Gnome 2.6.2

http://forum.2037.org/files/capture-1.jpg

http://forum.2037.org/files/capture_111.jpg

----------

## Desintegr

Mon petit Fvwm : http://desintegr.free.fr/image/fvwm/fvwm20040807.jpg

----------

## kopp

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Mon petit Fvwm : http://desintegr.free.fr/image/fvwm/fvwm20040807.jpg

 

vraiment sympa !!! j'adore le style ! bravo!

----------

## moon69

mon mien! http://moon.free.fr/screenshot.png

----------

## Oni92

Mon bureau sur mon Athlon XP : http://onizuka92.free.fr/Capture.png

----------

## driden91

bon ba voila j'ai reussi a faire un bureau qui me plait, je sais il est pas trés reussi comparer aux votre mais bon je debute!

j'ai du le metre sur une page perso car je n'ai ap des ftp si quelqu'un veu bien que je lui envoi l'image pour qu'il puisse la mettre en grand sur son ftp ca serai gentil!! merci

http://monsite.wanadoo.fr/driden91

----------

## Intruder

P'tite note en passant : Tous le mois un thread est ouvert dans la section "Gentoo Chat" du forum ou tout un chacun peut poster son screenshoot. Pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter toute la communauté plutôt que seulement les francophone?   :Rolling Eyes:   Pour le mois d'août c'est ici :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204898

----------

## gulivert

Yop, merci pour l'info, j'etais pas au courant

Sinon, pour les personne aimant bien FVWM mais n'aimant pas son system de configuration, je ne peux que vous inssité à tester enlightenment, version e16.7 ou si vous etes aventureux version e17.

Voici mon enlightenment, pour ceux connaissant fvwm, vous pourrez que voir la ressemblance, tout ça dans une configuration aisé, et en mode graphique

Le theme est d'origine fournit avec enlightenment. Sur le site enlightenment vous trouverez en cvs plein de petit outil dans le dossier misc, genre bar osX (engage) etc...

http://mypage.bluewin.ch/gulivert/Image/fvwm20040809.jpg

edit, j'oubliais, e16 gère bien mieux le comportement des fenêtre contrairement a fvwm, ou je trouve que c'est plutot desastreux

----------

## moon69

bien zoli tout ca!

mais je voudrais savoir quel soft permet de creer des icones de bureau ?

----------

## zdra

se sont de simple png il me semble... donc the Gimp  :Very Happy: 

Bien que c'est mieux de faire des vectoriel (SVG), mais je sais pas si c'est déjà supporté...

----------

## Oni92

Pour les SVG, ils sont supportés sous Gimp (enfin la version 2.0.2 sur...) mais pas par defaut...

Donc un rebuild de Gimp avec l'USE svg pourrait s'imposer ...

----------

## gulivert

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> bien zoli tout ca!
> 
> mais je voudrais savoir quel soft permet de creer des icones de bureau ?

 

Tu parles de quelles icones???

Alors en haut à gauche, c'est le page de e16, celui par default, faut juste régler l'option. Prendre des screenshot pour qu'il affiche le fond d'ecran et les appli.

Sinon pour les icones en bas de l'ecran, se sont les thumbsmail des appli qui sont iconifier, c'est aussi par defaut dans e16, comme pour l'autre faut juste configurer avec les bonnes options. Voila, sinon rien a voir avec le gimp   :Shocked: 

----------

## yoyo

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> bon, je repose ma question, y me fodrai une interface graphique qui bouffe peu de ressources, pas trop lourd a compiler, et assez zouli. ca existe,au moin???

 Regarde sur la Gentoo package database : http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=x11-wm.

Tu verras tous les WM supportés dans portage, une brève description et un lien vers leur "homepage".

Perso, j'utilise fluxbox et fvwm : flux est plus léger et plus simple d'accès mais moins customisable et gère moins bien la transparence que fvwm (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un sait comment passer d'un thème à l'autre sous fvwm sans redémarrer, ça m'intéresse).

Maintenant, si tu ne veux pas utiliser les tabs, tu peux t'intéresser à blackbox (qui a servit de point de départ à pleins de wm dont fluxbox et waimea pour ne citer qu'eux).

De toutes façons, le choix d'un wm/dm est personnel. À toi de regarder parmis ceux dispos celui/ceux qui te conviendrai(en)t le mieux.

----------

## DuF

Euh par défaut quand t'installes fvwm dans son menu system il y a un truc qui permet de changer de thèmes à la volée.... mais je ne l'ai plus et j'ai pas envie de refaire une installation pour voir ce qu'il met dans le .fvwmrc2  :Smile: 

Sinon il y a kahakai aussi dans le style de fluxbox et waimea, limite un mélange des 2.

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Euh par défaut quand t'installes fvwm dans son menu system il y a un truc qui permet de changer de thèmes à la volée.... mais je ne l'ai plus et j'ai pas envie de refaire une installation pour voir ce qu'il met dans le .fvwmrc2  

 OK merci; je lance donc un appel à toute personne venant d'emerge fvwm pour qu'elle poste (ou mail) le .fvwmrc2 d'origine ...

D'avance merci.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Sinon il y a kahakai aussi dans le style de fluxbox et waimea, limite un mélange des 2.

 Il a l'air super sympa ce WM !!!

Par contre, il est tilchardé ... Tu l'utilises régulièrement ?? Il est stable ?? Quelles sont ses fonctionnalités ??

Sinon, le développement de waimea semble en pause (le dernier changelog de portage date de début juin); sais-tu ce qu'il en est réellement ??

----------

## DuF

Kahakai je l'ai utilisé il y a quelques mois et en fait c'est un mix entre fluxbox et waimea, mais je n'ai pas été voir plus loin les possibilités. Quand je l'ai testé il était à la fois léger et stable, pas de souci de ce niveau là, en plus il est petit (en taille sur disque) et il me semble nécessite peu de dépendances.

----------

